# What do you want available on DVD?



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Delicate Sound of Thunder

Neil Young - Unplugged


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Delicate Sound of Thunder would be awesome... :yes: I have it on laserdisc.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I have it on VHS, maybe I should hook up a vcr :daydream: (also have on vhs a tape called David Gilmore, can't remember it though)


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Delicate Sound of Thunder would be great! :bigsmile:


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a Neil Young BBC session from around the Harvest time period. I TiVO'd it and copied it to DVD. It's pretty cool. Just Neil, a paino, and acoustic guitar...:clap:


----------

